# What i need to do for have more power?



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

I wannt to now what cant I do to have more power an get more fast.I have a 200sx Ga 16 1.6L 95 please give me somo ideas. no turbo

Thanks


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

straight up bolt on
1. Headers
2.Intake system (short ram or Cold air intake)
3.exhaust system (includes the headers to the down pipe and muffler)
4.change plugs and wires.

Im at work if i missed anything plz let him know here comes my manager good luck with your project.... keep us updated if you want also check around the forum theirs a better response then mine out their


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

are they easier to find then i think, cuz i cant find any made for GA16's


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

Give me more ideas I want to won the Honda civic


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

If you use premium gas you can get away with advancing your timing a bit. If you have deep pockets you can go for cams and an ecu reprogram. Theres also porting and polishing.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Start here - http://notnser.com/

Wes, has built the 1.6 in every form, turbo and N/A.


----------



## skitzo_ser (Feb 10, 2009)

i think the ga is a cool motor and all but a better option would be to just save up and swap in a sr20de more aftermarket support.


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

How much horse power have my engine?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

95-99 GA16DE made a manufacturer stated 115hp, about 90 bwhp on the Dyno


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Not a whole lot


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

What modification give more power the header, intek or plug wire. I put 4flame spark plug bosh iridiun and platinium that give more power.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

If you search the on the magazine sportcompactcar they did 3 articles in which they did the basic bolt ons with a dyno chart for all of them.


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

What About The Intake???? im not too worried about power, i just like the sound of a cold air intake.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

ProphetVG30E said:


> What About The Intake???? im not too worried about power, i just like the sound of a cold air intake.


buy a ebay one for 40$, i had one on my old 1.6


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you feel the car take power or any change


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

atiles 200sx said:


> Did you feel the car take power or any change


Not really. It was a old a motor when i got her, she wasnt in her prime (194k) cheap and easiest mods are-

-Advance the ignition timing (requires higher octane fuel)
-WAI or CAI (intake)
-Exhaust (no bigger than 2 inch on a n/a 1.6L)
-Header (obx has them on ebay, if you get lucky enough and find it, get a hotshot)
-Jwt aluminum flywheel (pricey like close to $400 bucks i think)

Little mods like a short shifter, polyurethane motor mounts, help alot too. 

As far as short shifters go, i got a B&M its great i love it, some people like the "nismo" ebay ones, some dont.

polyurethane motor mounts, they only make them for the SR20DE (fwd) they fit, i had them on my 1.6L, search my old threads, its in there. Polyurethane motor mounts cause more engine vibration, but you'll like it. It reduces engine movement to almost zero.

Then more serious mods for the 1.6 are - ( i only call them serious cause they're over $500/each )

-Jwt ecu reflash (easy to install) 
-jwt cams (S1 series i think?)
-forced induction...

Its all about how much you wanna spend.

Here is my cardomain on my old 1.6 - http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2554540


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

If your looking for a header, I bought a SS OBX one on eBay. I decided not to use it. It us BRAND new Uninstalled with gaskets. Ill sell it to you for cheaper than you can get on eBay. PM me if interested. Otherwise ill have it up on eBay shortly.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

these mods will help but dont expect it to be a hole lot faster u will feel a slight difference in the car


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

sinning said:


> these mods will help but dont expect it to be a hole lot faster u will feel a slight difference in the car


Are you referring to my post?

a 1.6 with bolt ons will never see anything less than 15's in the 1/4 and even 15's is real good for a bolted 1.6


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

no i meant from previouse page he said he wanted power asap i only ment your typical intake and exhaust =x nah we got the comments confused sorry lol


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

Advance the ignition timing (requires higher octane fuel)
How much i have to advance the ignition and higher octane fuel is premium gas .
What did that change?


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Save your money and buy a different car or a 2.0L.


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

Please give me more ideas for my car.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

atiles 200sx said:


> Advance the ignition timing (requires higher octane fuel)
> How much i have to advance the ignition and higher octane fuel is premium gas .
> What did that change?


do you mean how does it work?


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

yes that i mean


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

here is some dyno data


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

If you want serious power go boost


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

outta curiosity does anyone know about how much porting the head will gain?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if i read the graph correctly the Extrude hone on the head added about 2 HP ?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

atiles 200sx said:


> I wannt to now what cant I do to have more power an get more fast.I have a 200sx Ga 16 1.6L 95 please give me somo ideas. no turbo
> 
> Thanks


Simple. Motor swap, turbo or different car. These cars simply won't put out the power unless you add a turbo. Even if you change your exhaust, you'll see maybe 10HP if you're lucky. Save your money for something bigger.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

theres at LEAST over a thousand threads on this same topic


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

I see a short shifter on ebay cost like $29 this shifter work great


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

atiles 200sx said:


> I see a short shifter on ebay cost like $29 this shifter work great


are you making a statement or are you asking?


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> are you making a statement or are you asking?


Haha!

I have an extra one I will sell for 25. Pm me.


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

I want to beat soma honda civic


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

Someone know what is a SR16 VVL engine


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

YES, its SR family, same as SR20 but 1.6 L with the NEO VVL on intake and Exhaust
Variable Valve timing and lift.

This is Nissan's system similar to Honda's VTEC

To use in a GA powered car you do a swap to SR then add the VVL controller's plus Oil feed etc for the VVL
The SR20 NEO is the favored swap here in the US.


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

Can I make my GA16 a SR16VVL


----------



## Shane Ruthnum (Jul 31, 2007)

You say you want to wn the civic?
Are you talking about a VTEC civic?

If so its going to take a bit more intensive mods than just those basics.

Im a Nissan and Honda fan so Im talking from an unbiased point here.

The VTEC is making a fair amount of more power than the fixed timing GA16.

If you want a top match, fit a SR20VE motor.
This motor with all the mods you talking about will give the VTEC a hiding.


----------



## Shane Ruthnum (Jul 31, 2007)

atiles 200sx said:


> Can I make my GA16 a SR16VVL


I dont think the ga series parts can match the sr series parts.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

correct, starting with a GA you must buy a complete SR16VE OR SR20VE 
and swap all the parts to convert the car to an SR drive train.
If you had an SR16 you could conceivably swap the head as the SR20 folks have done.
Why would you do this with the SR16VE instead of the SR20VE ?
The other option is to look for a car that already has the swap and sell yours, may be less expensive !!


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

What i need to change to make my car SR also the engine


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is a pretty good list, search for more information

http://www.nissanforums.com/sr-series-engines-de-ve/45029-ga16-sr20-swap-cost.html


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

That is what things need to make a B13 a SR20 but in a B14 what i need to change


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

atiles 200sx said:


> That is what things need to make a B13 a SR20 but in a B14 what i need to change


Its the same.


----------



## atiles 200sx (Feb 26, 2009)

Give me some new ideas
Thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Nitrous...


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Nitrous...



Maybe it's me, but I rarely hear of people who run GA's on the bottle. I have thought about a 35 dry shot. I doubt much more would be safe. It is still a large investment for a 10+ year daily driver. 

2Dr, your ride is obviously hooked up. Before you turboed, ever toy with the idea of juicing?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Sir X Loin said:


> Maybe it's me, but I rarely hear of people who run GA's on the bottle. I have thought about a 35 dry shot. I doubt much more would be safe. It is still a large investment for a 10+ year daily driver.
> 
> 2Dr, your ride is obviously hooked up. Before you turboed, ever toy with the idea of juicing?


If i had a GA i'd spray it. Wet kit all the way. With a 50 shot. It could handle 100 shot if done properly.

No, i never thought about spraying the SE-R. However i have thought about adding a 50 shot on top of what i got.


----------



## Shane Ruthnum (Jul 31, 2007)

Nitrous is good bang for buck!
Gets used very quickly though, as you get the feel of it you get greedy for more! lol

Also expensive here.


----------

